# Eclipse etc installieren bei baldiger Systemumstellung



## rider (3. Sep 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe vor auf meinem Rechner bald ein anderes OS zu installieren (Win 7).
Das bestehende Projekt läuft und ich habe eigentlich keine Lust nochmal alles zu konfigurieren (Server, Spring, DB usw. )

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob ein Umzug sehr einfach ist. 
Desweiteren läuft das eine Projekt mit einem Tomcat, das nächste Projekt soll jedoch mit EJB und JBoss laufen - kann es dadurch zu Konflikte kommen?

Oder wie geht man hier am Einfachsten vor - wie macht man so etwas in der Industrie?
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## bygones (3. Sep 2009)

festplatte partioniert haben, auf einem das OS auf den anderen Daten / Programme etc.

Neues OS drauf -> Daten / Programme (meist) egal


----------



## rider (4. Sep 2009)

wäre das Ganze auch in eine VM zu machen sinnvoll?


----------



## Atze (4. Sep 2009)

wahrscheinlich mit geschwindigkeitseinbußen


----------



## rider (4. Sep 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> wahrscheinlich mit geschwindigkeitseinbußen



ja, das ist mir klar!
Aber sind diese so stark, dass man es lieber lassen soll?
Hat damit noch keiner Erfahrung gemacht?
Wäre für mich imho die optimalste Lösung =)


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (4. Sep 2009)

Bei mir war der Upgrade auf Windows 7 (ausgehend von Vista; Enterprise Upgrade) völlig problemlos, dauerte aber über 4 Stunden. Fast alles funktioniert einwandfrei weiter, bis auf das EclipseNSIS-Plugin.

Windows7 fühlt sich tatsächlich deutlich besser an als Vista, mit dem ich mich nie richtig anfreunden konnte. Es scheint mir aber im Wesentlichen einfach um eine verbesserte Vista-Version zu handeln und nicht um eine grundlegend neue Windows-Version.


----------



## maki (4. Sep 2009)

Windows 7 RC1  war für mich nix anderes als Vista, ausser dass es noch mehr Marketing dafür gab, war weder schneller noch stabiler, aber jedem das seine...

Ich nutze Maven (und das m2eclipse Eclipse Plugin für) und Subversion (mit dem Eclipse Subversive Plugin), damit kann ich sehr schnell in einer neuen Eclipse Version meine alten Projekte ausschecken und weiterarbeiten,  ca. < 10 Minuten, egal wie komplex das Projekt ist.

Bei den Eclipse Plugins bevorzuge ich sein früheren Installationsorgien den minimalistischen Ansatz, nur das notwendigste, Eclipse JEE Version, m2eclipse, subversive, manchmal noch Spring IDE (ist aber nicht wichtig), ECLEmma zur Testabdeckung.
Andere erhältliche Plugins wie FindBugs, PMD, etc. pp. nutze ich lieber als Standalone Version oder als Maven Plugin.
Oder was man je nach Projekt noch so braucht.
Buckminster kann auch helfen die IDE zu konfigurieren.

So braucht man keine Angst vor einer neuen IDE Version oder einem neuen Entwicklungsrechner, die Angst vor Windows kann das aber nicht nehmen


----------



## Atze (4. Sep 2009)

rider hat gesagt.:


> Aber sind diese so stark, dass man es lieber lassen soll?


erfahrungen nicht, aber ich schätze dass man es schon merkt! ob dich das beid der entwickliung nun stört ist deine entscheidung, ich denke aber für ne testumgebung ist das ok


----------

